# Female - heat symptoms



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

Could someone direct me to a thread about the symptoms of a female going into heat? I have been searching, but cannot seem to locate it. Thanks!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Can't help with the thread but can give some clues - Mine "blow" their coats (so far not bad) but in our case that seems to be a month or more before their cycle. Swollen vulva (aka modified baboon butt), mine seem to start with drops of blood as what I notice. I "plan" on a three week long cycle starting with the show of blood. My 5 yo bled for the full three weeks. Not tremendously heavy but full three weeks. I looked at it as my reminder. I have heard that it is more typical for them to bleed for one week, followed by two more weeks. They will also "present" to neutered males and, in our case, even other females - rather brazen.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/238682-females-first-heat.html


----------



## Waldi (Jun 14, 2013)

Got panties for my female and human pads. Used those in the house as she was bleeding a lot for three weeks. Only used panties in house, removed for walks and that give ma a chance to change them. A bit of nuisance but it is only three weeks. Of course need to be vigilant around other dogs, but im my area almost no intact dogs around, still was watching her closely during that time. We went through 3 cycles before we spayed her.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't know if this is unusual or not, but my female increases her drinking and peeing just before and during heat. I believe its so she can pee more since the scent in the urine tells males a bitch is in heat. But in her case she would drink so much she sometimes peed in the house, LARGE amounts of urine that she just couldn't hold anymore even if she'd been outside not long ago. Took quite a long time for me to realize why a couple times a year she'd suddenly pee in the house... Until I realized it only happened when she was going into heat. I had to start monitoring her water consumption, can tell when she starts drinking more so I can either restrict water (like at night) or let her out more frequently.


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

Great, thanks everyone. My Wolf girl is 7 months and still hasn't had her first heat. I just took a look at a thread and I am now not worried, as their pup had their first at 9 months!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Paisley had some odd behavior about a week before I noticed blood. She actually pulled off a track to bark at something - which she never does. And other just odd things that just seemed off.

She had her first heat around 16 months! You may think about asking her breeder if their females/lines tend to go into heat around a certain time.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Emma had her first heat around 10-11 months I think. I got her around 7ish months old (just finishing teething).


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

I will ask the breeder for sure! Wolf also just finished teething - thank goodness! It wasn't easy for either of us


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

First of this pair had her initial heat at 15 months; younger dog wasn't so considerate and came in almost precisely at 12 months.


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

Is this typical of all female breeds? I feel like my lab had hers earlier...


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I think it may partially depend on the lines. I have two friends with females (GSD) that both went around 7 months. Maybe diet and/or environment have something to do with it as well?!?

But, I was certainly happy with the extra socialization and training that I got in with Paisley.


----------

